# all about overclocking



## ritwickgupta (May 15, 2006)

hi techies.....
overclosking is the new hot topic in the computing world now days???? but many ppl really don know how to do it. or they go n refer some idiotic website for doin it n in the end damage their computer. so i invite all the tecjies here to share their views about overclocking.

the information shud b given in the given format

1. wot exactly is overclocking?

2. wot r the components in a cpu that can b overclocked ?

3. how can they b overclocked?

4. upto wot limit they can b overclocked?

5. wot r the preferable ways of overclocking?

6. wot r the side effects of overclocking n how can they b overcome? ( like the bst cooling solutions)

waiting for ur responces


----------



## cyrux (May 15, 2006)

1) Increasing your computer's clock speeds
2)Cpu ram gfx card
3) Increase Fsb , reduce ram timings 
4) Depends upon stability (and courage) . There are no theoricitcal limits for this
5) Increasing fsb , then increasing vcore voltage with suffecient cooling
6) Main effects =  lot of heat ..need good cooling solution. Danger of your mobo getting burnt . Side effects .. reduced life of cpu


----------



## Kniwor (May 15, 2006)

This calls for a long post....

1. Overclocking is basically the procedure of increasing the clock speed of any component of ur computer which is run based on a base clock. i would not waste time answering this much

2. u can overclock a lot, ur CPU, RAM, gfx card, any bus in system like pci-e, hypertransport, u can overclock ur SATA and pata bus for hard disk..

3. this question needs an elabotare andswer in specific conditions...  
"How do i overclock?" has a diffrent answer for every configuration, but there are few general rules....  if i get time i will make a little guide some time... (

but on this forum it seems original guides are not much value, there is so much copy paste from other places and no body cares to delete them... i wrote one some time back but seems useless for people here)

u miht wanna read these
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...93&postcount=2
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...8&postcount=60


4. This has no answer, depends on what processor u have, how much luck u have, how much will u have to overclock, how much experience u have, what is quality of other components(yes it does matter) .. all matters...

5. an answer of Q.3. should cover this when i give one....

6. Stability is what we are looking for when overclocking, then heat issues some.. there is a lot of heat issues...  anoter problem is synchronization of clock speeds of various components... HDD crash if u accidently overclocked SATA bus too mcuh and many many other side effects...

"How to avoid them?" do it carefully,  if u are not too experienced take expert advice....
overclocking is simple yet ambiguious task at many options in BIOS... a little carelessness and u are done....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 15, 2006)

ritwickgupta said:
			
		

> hi techies.....
> overclosking is the new hot topic in the computing world now days???? but many ppl really don know how to do it. or they go n refer some idiotic website for doin it n in the end damage their computer. so i invite all the tecjies here to share their views about overclocking.
> 
> the information shud b given in the given format
> ...



First take a look at the forums at www.planetamd64.com for a comprehensive guide to o/cing an AMD 64 CPU.

Now for answering your questions.

1-It is something where you run the components over their rated speeds to achieve greater performance without investing in higher priced components which would give similar performance results. You can o/c your CPU, GPU, RAM and also run the HyperTransport frequency over their rated limits (2000Mhz for AMD socket 939 CPU's)

2-What do you mean by components in a CPU? The final operating frequency in a CPU is a product of the CPU multiplier and the HTT. Eg: In case of Athlon 64 3000+, socket 939, the multiplier is 9 and the HTT is 200Mhz, giving a final operating frequency of 200 X 9 = 1800Mhz. This multiplier can only be reduced in A64, except in Athlon 64 FX CPU's where it can be increased. That is why they are most loved in the o/c ing world and are so expensive. So if we want to o/c a 3000+ (939) then it leaves us only the option to increase the HTT. There are options in the M/b BIOS to set all these values and also the Hypertransport frequency and multiplier. In 3000+, the HT multiplier is 5 and the HT freq. is 200Mhz duplex. So the final HT freq. is 200X5X2=2000Mhz. There are also options to set the RAM timings and the RAM frequency. Remember by default the RAM runs in sync with the HTT. Lower RAM timings mean greater performance.

3-For a comprehensive guide as to how to o/c the CPU, check out some of the forums online. But as a rule, keep to the following procedure. We have to find the maximum of CPU HTT freq, max RAM freq, and max HT freq and combine all three to get a optimum value.

4-Limit is set by the max HTT and max RAM freq.

5-I usually prefer the BIOS to set all values. There are some windows based utilities but something might not be correctly set there. Bios is the safest place.

6-Side effects of o/cing is higher temperatures which can be overcome by installing 3rd party cooling solutions. Coolers can be of CPU, GPU, chipset, RAM, etc. But mostly CPU and GPU coolers are used. Good companies of cooling solutions are Zalman, Arctic Cooling, Antec, Thermaltake, etc. One of the good zalman GPU cooler is VF900Cu and for CPU is 9900Cu or something similar, I don't remember the name.

Another side effect is the reduced life of the components.


----------



## Kniwor (May 15, 2006)

he ofcourse meant cabinet by cpu... i thought i would catch him there but then left it... as everybody will understand what he means....

we indians afterall use cpu everywhere..... lol.....


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 15, 2006)

thx guyz for quick responce....
i mean the cabinet only....sorry for using a common man's language
i wanted to ask that is overclocking is done by bios only or there r other ways for it?? do we hav to open up the cabinet n play with the components there for overclocking??? 
@digitized  i read somewhere that multiplier can also be increased but for that u will have to play with your motherboard. just try google it out.
wot r the different ways for cooling a cabinet n wot r effective one's???? like fans,thermal paste, heat sinkers etc.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 15, 2006)

LOL, you don't have to open the cabinet to o/c the components. The settings can be done through the BIOS only. The only time when you will have to touch the m/b is to reset the CMOS battery. This will reset all settings if something goes wrong and the computer won't boot. Consult your board manual to see where the battery is located and how it is done.

The multiplier for CPU's can only be increased for AMD athlon FX cpu's, as I have mentioned. In all others, it can be decreased only.


----------



## hariuk123 (May 15, 2006)

guys i have old pc i overclocked my 1.5ghz processor to 2ghz now no problms


----------



## cyrux (May 15, 2006)

ritwickgupta said:
			
		

> i wanted to ask that is overclocking is done by bios only or there r other ways for it??



Now a days you have softwares that will allow you to overclock from windows itself . Gigabyte easy tune is one of the utiltiy


----------



## Kniwor (May 15, 2006)

@ritwickgupta
u can overclock using BIOS or otherwise...  graphics card can usually be overclocked only through windows... and cpu through BIOS... windows overclock of cpu is not suggested...  there is no better overclocker than BIOS increase base clock speed

yes u can unlock the multiplier,  but not in all processors... infact only in very few...  and in some they come unloacked... so no question there
but for that u need to play with the processor itself... which might not be the best of all ideas...


----------



## samrulez (May 15, 2006)

@Kniwor Hi,
               Pls can u tell me how can i OC my southbridge (SATA/PATA)???


----------



## Kniwor (May 16, 2006)

PLEASE DONT DO THAT

i said u can overclock does not mean u should....  while overclocking we always take care that we dont overclock SATA by mistake..

1. Overclocking SATA wont help at all because we dont even ever use the current sata bandwidth... what is the max data transfer rate of ur HDD 80Mbps... and average 45Mbps...   sata is 150Mbps...

so overclocking will NOT help at all

furtermore u will crash ur HDD, one of my friends crashed it with his K8M-V on which SATA was not locked... thanks to seagate it got replaced.... but   THIS IS NOT TO BE DONE


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 16, 2006)

> i said u can overclock does not mean u should.... while overclocking we always take care that we dont overclock SATA by mistake..



Hmmm ... this is new . ... could u plz. specify the mobo where u can actually oc the southbridge ... more specifically like u said .. the SATA ???


----------



## samrulez (May 17, 2006)

@deathvirus me  pls edit ur post , it the southbridge which holds the SATA controllers not northbridge.NB controlls the FSB.

Any way oc'ing it is of no use

I don't know which mobo supports it but as Kniwor said that his friend had done it on K8M V it must be supporting it.

Any ways SATA is quite fast and reliable.What do u say?? But ....those ram drives in the future will beat everything.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 17, 2006)

Ok ... i corrected my posts ... but i've not got the answer i seek yet .... how the hell u can oc ur southbridge ???? lol .... how can u oc ur northbridge eeh ???


----------



## samrulez (May 17, 2006)

@deathvirus me   Overclocking the northbridge is increasing the FSB which I guess u must have already done in ur 3500+ procy.


----------



## Kniwor (May 17, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Ok ... i corrected my posts ... but i've not got the answer i seek yet .... how the hell u can oc ur southbridge ???? lol .... how can u oc ur northbridge eeh ???



overclocking SATA as i said is no use... except that u can crash ur HDD...
in some boards if the sata is not locked it will be overclocked when u increase the base clock... eveything derives it´s speed from the base clock..
take an example of ASUS A8V-MX


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 20, 2006)

hi
i want to ask that if i over clock a 2.66 ghz to 3 ghz.... does it give the same performance as of a real 3.0 ghz??? plz help


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 20, 2006)

> @deathvirus me Overclocking the northbridge is increasing the FSB which I guess u must have already done in ur 3500+ procy.



Noop .. not until i get myself some ddr500 modules ...

And northbridge and fsb are not the same ... infact u can google and see that the northbridge is partly missing in the Athlon64 architecture ... and is replaced by the HT tech ... which allows direct and faster interaction between the processor and the system ram 



> *HyperTransport operates as a fully integrated front-side bus that relieves system designers from the requirements of a NorthBridge function.*



So in this case ... u shouldn't use the term "northbridge" .. u should directly say FSB .

check in here for more details : *www.hypertransport.org/tech/tech_whyHTC.cfm



> overclocking SATA as i said is no use... except that u can crash ur HDD...
> in some boards if the sata is not locked it will be overclocked when u increase the base clock... eveything derives it´s speed from the base clock..
> take an example of ASUS A8V-MX



Well ... infact if ur mobo lets u oc ur SATA just because u increased the fsb then u can say its a very badly designed mobo / chipset . Practically .. the SATA controller should be locked from the FSB ... even when u use a pci sata card .. ur board should be smart enough to lock those pci freq. irrespective of the FSB ....

Also .. increasing the FSB necessarily doen't mean that the whole system is oc'ed ... i can give instanced where u have atleast 160 MHz increase on the FSB yet the rest of the system is at stock ... which finally resulted in an uber stable 3.0 GHz proc. running at 3.6 GHz


----------



## samrulez (May 21, 2006)

@death virus me thanks,I had the wrong consept.Thanks clearing it out.


----------

